# Business Occupancy with Accessory Assembly Use



## Chris Sanders (Nov 8, 2010)

Good morning-

I'm working on a project with a lower level with offices on either side of an A-3 assembly space.  The A-3 space is > 10% of the story, but is < 750 s.f.  I'd like to use 508.3.1 exception 1 to allow all spaces to be B but...

...this exception indicates that "accessory assembly spaces" less than 750 s.f. qualify.  Does this mean that, in order to achieve the "accessory" designation, that the space must first be < 10% of the story, and then if it's < 750 s.f. it conforms with exception 1?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## texasbo (Nov 8, 2010)

I think you are reading it correctly; I would permit the use of exception 1.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 9, 2010)

The exceptions are saying for it to be classified as an assembly occupancy. that it must be greater than 750 s.f.; and (if more than 750 s.f.) cannot exceed 10% of the floor area. This still does not allow the ooccupant load to be calcualated at 100 gross for a business occupancies..... only the office areas, conference rooms tend to be viewed as 15 net.


----------



## north star (Nov 9, 2010)

** * * **

Chris Sanders,



Welcome to The Codes Forum!      Come back often and spread the word!



** * * **


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2010)

What kind of A-3 do you have?

What is the occupant load???


----------



## Chris Sanders (Nov 9, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> What kind of A-3 do you have? What is the occupant load???


It's actually kind of a strange arrangement...didn't want to confuse the "accessory" issue with a program description, though maybe a better description is in order.

The original program is for a 10-unit R-2 residence on a sloping site.  Later, the owner decided to pursue adding a basement to house (in the future) some office functions.  The basement would also house a "workout room" for residents, which I've classified as A-3.  I was trying to eliminate the Assembly classification to get a better Allowable Height and Building Area outcome, and possibly simplify some egress requirements.


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2010)

If you are less then 50 you are a B

So if you have less then 750 sq ft you should be a B. Very easily

Not sure if that helps any


----------



## Glennman CBO (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris,

You must be in the '06 IBC? FYI, I don't find the 750 sq ft exception in the '09.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 12, 2010)

The exception applies.

The 750 SF is meant as a first look at the space to see if it even needs to be looked at as assembly.


----------



## Chris Sanders (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who responded to my code question!


----------

